# Re-Insulate Bonus Room over Garage



## super20g (Feb 22, 2012)

So far I have came up with:


• Remove the batt’s to unblock the eaves to allow airflow. 

• Add rigid plastic rafter baffles from the eaves up the underside of the sheathing to the ridge vent. Gonna be tricky since there is already R30 batt in place in the ceiling.

• Add foamboard to the kneewalls since unblocking the eaves will allow for air movement and I do not want air movement to enter unfaced insulation. Either that or if R30 isn't adequate for Indiana and this isn't a terrible idea, might run R-13 horizontally with facing out and tape the seams.

• Blow fiberglass loose fill in the garage ceiling where it is currently uninsulated 5 ft on each side of the garage. Sprayfoam not in the budget. Only access is removing the soffit from outside so I think batt's are also out. I suppose I will not be able to insulate the underside of the bonus room attic floor, not sure if that is a big deal? Suppose I could lay 2" foamboard on top if it would be beneficial.

• Also going to block off the entry to the garage ceiling at the soffit area with foamboard. No need for air movement in there, not sure why they left it open other than material cost savings and what you can't see the homeowner won't know?

Sound like a fair plan? Any other assessment or ideas?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What I can see is there is a moisture issue going on. The OSB is starting to punk up, there's fungus growing on the wood.
Looks like some piled up the insulation covering up the soffit vents, a huge no no.


----------



## super20g (Feb 22, 2012)

joecaption said:


> What I can see is there is a moisture issue going on. The OSB is starting to punk up, there's fungus growing on the wood.


What you see is building material and some excrement from prior pests. No moisture or mold issue.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Find and air seal the attic leaks.

Housewrap the knee-wall.

Define the air/thermal barrier.

http://oikos.com/esb/51/sideattics.html

http://www.habitat.org/env/pdf/ceiling_and_attic.pdf

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/PDF/Free/021105092.pdf

Clean the soffit screens, add ridge venting if needed. 

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Wowsers.

That is about as good a picture I have ever seen to illustrate the issues with improper ventilation.

Gary's links are just about everything you would need but please post up as questions arise.


----------

